

Ask HN: Hacker News broken? - instakill

Is it just me or do http://news.ycombinator.com/newest loads time-out? Pages just don't load in FF6 and don't complete loading in Chrome for me. Anyone else?
======
ColinWright
Works for me on FF3, Chrome, Konqueror (don't ask), and FF1 (don't ask).

------
klez
Works on IE8 and earlier this morning worked on Chromium.

